# Company transfer from USA to AUS office



## Phazuka (May 19, 2011)

I'm applying for a position in my company within Australian. What VISA's do I need to file (long stay?) and what other things do I need to know before moving to AUS to work?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Phazuka said:


> I'm applying for a position in my company within Australian. What VISA's do I need to file (long stay?) and what other things do I need to know before moving to AUS to work?


Yes a 457 would do you fine. You would just need to provide all the documents they require etc. Try get your company to agree to LAFHA (living away from home allowance) - it costs them nothing but you save a lot on tax.


----------

